# The vanity of Judaism (Robert Rollock)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 19, 2020)

The Jew is vain that thinks to honour the Father without the Son, No, it will not be: serve the Father, but honour the Son also, or else the Father shall accept no honour at thy hand. Joh. 5. 23. For all the honour of the Fathers is in the Son.

Robert Rollock, _Lectures upon the first and second Epistles of Paul to the Thessalonians_ (Edinburgh: Robert Charteris, 1606), p. 44.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Physeter (Apr 24, 2020)

Any religion that excludes the Son is vain.

_Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me._ - John 14:6


----------

